# Air Brush



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have mounted a few fish already and everything turned out pretty good except i dont like the way it was painted. Thats because i was using a regular paint brush. how much of a difference will it make if i buy an airbrush. I am looking for a fairly cheap one, i am looking at the paasche millenium airbrush out of van ***** taxidermy right now. It is around $70. Is this a good brush or should i go with something different.


----------



## dawg1025 (Jan 27, 2007)

The paasche VL Series is (I feel) the best on the market. The double action allows you to continue work with optimal paint usage. The brush will come with instructions, illustrations, and how-to practice details. I am in Florida and I dont know one taxidermist that doesnt use an airbrush. I have fish on my website if you want to look. All were painted with an airbrush. www.tailsandscalestaxidermy.com. Good Luck!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I think it's safe to say...If your going to get serious about taxidermy...An airbrush is a must. That is a good choice...I use a single action for birds with good results...For fish, double might be a better choice!


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Does it matter what type of paint i buy. Does the cheaper brands not look as good or dosent it matter.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I like lifetone paints!


----------



## dawg1025 (Jan 27, 2007)

I agree with Mr. Acker. I like to use lifetone paints, but other companies make good paints also. You have to decide whether you want laquers, or acrylics. It might benefit you to buy a sampler pack.


----------

